# Kabel Deutschland in München gut?



## Minga_Bua (14. Oktober 2010)

*Kabel Deutschland in München gut?*

Nabend.

Nach einem Telefonat eben mit der Telekom weiss ich nun das mein DSL 16+ in nächster Zeit nicht ausgebaut wird und ich daher kein Entertain HD bekommen kann.

Nun habe ich soeben mit Kabel Deutschland telefoniert. die können mir sogar eine 100mbit Leitung legen. Und diese ist inklusive HD Fernsehen und Flatrates billiger als die Telekom.

Nun frage ich mich ob dieses Kabel Internet überhaupt etwas taugt?
Google spuckt mir so einiges aus.

Die einen schimpfen nur über ihren speed die anderen sind begeistert.
Kann ich in München mit dem speed rechnen?
Was meint ihr?
Wohnt vielleicht sogar jemand in München und hat Kabel Deutschland?

Wäre sehr Dankbar für Hilfe


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland in München gut?*

Hallo, 

ich hatte das gleiche Problem wie du...

Telekom konnte mir keine schnellere Leitung organisieren als DSL1000(Und das in München!)


Also habe ich/wir bei Kabel angefragt und die sicherten mir eine 100MBit Leitung zu wie bei dir.
Gut dann habe ich/wir die 60Mbit Leitung bestellt...

Und ich muss sagen, dass auch wirklich die volle Leitung ankommt.
Nur musst du beachten, dass bei einer 60-100Mbit Leitung viele Internet Seiten limitieren. Es würde eine 30Mbit Leitung auch völlig ausreichen.

Also ich spreche hiermit eine eindeutige Empfehlung aus!


----------



## Minga_Bua (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland in München gut?*

Hi,

prima das hilft mir schonmal weiter 

Darf ich noch fragen aus welchem Stadtteil diese Erfahrung kommt?

EDIT.

Wie seid ihr aus dem Vertrag bei der Telekom gekommen?

Meiner läuft noch ne Weile.


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland in München gut?*

Trudering


----------



## Minga_Bua (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland in München gut?*

Guck edit 

Noch etwas. War bei euch schon ein Kabelanschluss vorhanden?

Ich wohne in einem alten Haus in dem es keinen gibt soweit ich weiss.
Aber der Hotline Mitarbeiter meinte das wäre kein Problem der Techniker würde eines legen.
Stelle ich mir aber schwieirg vor.
Oder hat jedes Haus solch einen Anschluss?
Oder läuft das gar über Telefonanschluss?


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland in München gut?*



> Wie seid ihr aus dem Vertrag bei der Telekom gekommen?



Der Läuft eigentlich noch bis Mai aber Telekom wird nun rechtlich Druck gemacht.



> War bei euch schon ein Kabelanschluss vorhanden?


Ja



> Oder hat jedes Haus solch einen Anschluss?


Normalerweise schon also einen Kabel eingang.
Hast du normales Kabel Fernsehen?



> Oder läuft das gar über Telefonanschluss?


Nein!

Das läuft komplett über das den Kabel-Anschluss.


----------



## robbe (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland in München gut?*



nichtsoschlau schrieb:


> Oder läuft das gar über Telefonanschluss?



Nein, das läuft über Kabelanschluss. Habt ihr wirklich keine normale Kabeldose im Haus?

Zu deiner Frage ob Kabel Internet was taugt. Ich würde wenn ich mich entscheiden könnte, jederzeit zu Kabelinternet greifen. Es steht normalen DSL in nichts nach, im Gegenteil, oftmals sind damit sogar viel höhere Geschwindigkeiten möglich. Und am besten ist, das alles (Inet, Telefon, Fernsehen) aus einem Anschluss kommt.

Zu Kabel Deutschland selber kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich kenn aber viele Leute die absolut zufrieden sind.


----------



## Minga_Bua (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland in München gut?*

Ich wüsste nicht das irgendwo im Haus ein Fernsehanschluss wäre. 
Es ist ein altes Haus. Früher 1 Familienhaus. Heute im Untergeschoss ein paar Geschäfte und oben einige Zimmer die als WG vermietet werden.

Das heisst also ihr seid immernoch im Telekomvertrag?

Ich frage mich halt ob ich da anrufen soll und auf Kündigung bestehen soll nachdem die mir seit 2 Jahren versprechen das DSL wird ausgebaut.

Oder ob ich einfach behaupte ich ziehe zu meiner Freundin die hat bereits einen Anschluss.. Oder irgendwie sowas.

Ich weiss normalerweise sollte die Wahrheit herhalten aber ich vermute das die Telekom da einfach dicht machen wird wie immer...


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland in München gut?*



> Ich frage mich halt ob ich da anrufen soll und auf Kündigung bestehen soll nachdem die mir seit 2 Jahren versprechen das DSL wird ausgebaut.



Auf jeden Fall!



> Oder ob ich einfach behaupte ich ziehe zu meiner Freundin die hat bereits einen Anschluss.. Oder irgendwie sowas.



Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.



> Ich weiss normalerweise sollte die Wahrheit herhalten aber ich vermute das die Telekom da einfach dicht machen wird wie immer...



Wer ist heutzutage zu 100% ehrlich?!
Siehe die gefälschten Bewertungen der Telecom...


----------



## Minga_Bua (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland in München gut?*

Beim Umzug muss die Telekom den Anschluss ja umziehen lassen oder wenn der nicht verfügbar ist oder einer besteht müssen die den alten ja kündigen denke ich. Alles andere wäre sinnlos.

Aber verlangen die dan nauch irgendwas von mir? Umzugsbescheinigung oder sowas?
Weiss das jemand?


----------



## Shiek (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland in München gut?*

Komme auch aus München (Grünwald/Harlaching) und habe des Paket 100.

Speed ist top, Ping ist um Welten besser als bei der damaligen SDSL-Leitung von QSC.

Deutschland weiter Ping von garantierten 10ms!

München <-> Coburg   5ms  http://www.speedtest.net/result/957671577.png

München <-> Frankfurt 5ms http://www.speedtest.net/result/960357370.png

München <-> München 4ms http://dotapickup.com/100Mbit.jpg


Erreiche fast immer die 100Mbit sofern es auch der Server hergibt. Aber ganz wichtig ist es, dass wenn man Filesharer ist.... nicht zu KDG geht. Denn dort wird des .torrent Protocol sowie des FTP gefiltert/gesperrt/gedrosselt und dies ist wahrlich keine Freude !

Bin nämlich freiberuflicher Programmierer von der Distribution "LinuxMint" und verteilen dieses OS natürlicherweise über Torrent.... 

Ansonsten ist KDG eine gute Wahl bezüglich Preis-/Leistung 

Falls dir KDG nicht zusagt und dir 18Mbit reichen würden, gehe zu M-Net die sind in Sachen Support, Speed & Zuverlässigkeit weit vor der Telekom.


----------



## K3n$! (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland in München gut?*

Lass doch einfach über deine Eltern den Anschluss laufen und dann kannst du ja sagen, dass da schon ein Anschluss vorhanden ist.

Dann hast du somit keine zwei Anschlüsse.
Die könnten dann allerdings wieder sagen, dass du ja kein Telefon Anschluss hast, d.h. über die Telefondose. :S 

Ganz schön tricky das ganze


----------



## Minga_Bua (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland in München gut?*

Über Eltern laufen lassen ist keine Möglichkeit die leben leider nicht mehr.

Ich denke ich rufe einfach mal an und frage was ich tun soll wenn ich nun zur Freundin umziehen möchte.

Mal sehen was die mir sagen.


----------



## Nixtreme (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland in München gut?*

Interessantes Thema, klinke mich gleich mal ein hier! Wohn selber in München-Haidhausen und plane demnächst einen Umzug. Von Kabel Deutschland hab ich bisher aber nicht viel gehalten weil die durch die ständige Verkaufsanrufe bei mir schon sehr viel an Seriösität eingebüßt haben!


----------



## Minga_Bua (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland in München gut?*

Update.

Heut mit einem Telekom Hotline Mitarbeiter gesprochen der meinte ich müsse sowieso schriftlich kündigen. Dort solle ich die Gründe angeben und eine Teleofnnummer hinterlassen.

Bin recht zuversichtlich. Weil was sollen die schon sagen wenn ich "umziehe" .


----------



## K3n$! (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland in München gut?*

Was meinst du mit "umziehen" ?

Wohnst du schon dort und hast bereits einen vollständig eingerichteten Telekom Anschluss ?

Wenn das so ist, denke ich eher weniger, dass die Telekom dich so einfach aus dem Vertrag lässt.


But: I wish you good luck


----------



## Minga_Bua (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland in München gut?*

Hast du alle Posts gelesen?

Dann wüsstest worum es bei mir geht


----------



## p00nage (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland in München gut?*

wir gehen von kabeldeutschland wieder zurück zur telekom weil der speed ist zwar meistens da aber die leitung ist nicht stabil, komme aber aus oberfranken.


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland in München gut?*

Also ich habe seit 2 Wochen den Kabel Anschluss und bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Ausfälle.


----------



## _Hendi_ (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland in München gut?*

Jetzt will ich auch mal was dazu sagen 
Wohne zwar nur in der nähe von München (Landsberg) aber gut 

Wir waren vorher auch bei der Telekom und haben dann beschlossen zu Kabeldeutschland zu wechsel, da es keinen Plan für den Ausbau unserer DSL 2000er Leitung gab. Also schön und gut alles mit Kabeldeutschland abgeklärt, das bis zu dem und dem Datum der Vertrag bei der Telekom gekündigt sein muss. Vertraglich ist das auch möglich gewesen, da wir noch innerhalb der Kündigungsfrist lagen und der Vertrag ohnehin ausgelaufen wäre. So Internet von Kabeldeutschland ist super, immer sehr stabile und zuverlässige Geschwindigkeiten (32.000er) Nachts sogar erheblich mehr als versprochen. Das hat also schonmal alles geklappt, Anlage wurde von einem Techniker von denen installiert ABER wür mussten eine Potenzialausgleichsschiene nachrüsten lassen, bei der KBD allerdings 120 von 180 Euro übernommen hat . Also würde ich dir raten mal nachzuschauen, ob du soetwas hast. Wir wohnen näml auch in einem etwas älterem Haus. Ein Problem gab es dann doch noch: Sie habens anscheinend nicht auf die reihe gebracht den Vertrag bis zum 1 September zu kündigen wie vereinbart und jetzt ist es auf Januar angesetzt^^ kein Mensch weiß, was da jetzt wirklich schiefgelaufen ist aber wir haben uns natürlich beschwert, da es deutlich anders ( auch schriftlich) vereinbart war. Somit müssen wir noch nix Zahlen, dafür aber unseren alten Telekomvertrag bis zum 1.1.


----------

